# roco? train made in austria



## snowtrain (Nov 24, 2010)

any help on determining the brand or any other information on these trains would be awesome!!


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, so if I'm understanding you correctly, they're made by ROCO of Austria? They're probably 70's era loco's imported by Atlas. They've got worm gear drive and in my experience they're noisy but run well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The frames don't look familiar. The motors are big enough. WOW.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have one of those without a motor i wonder if i can get parts and make it DCC


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have an sd24 roco, the guts sure don't look anything like mine. Hay, convert to rubber band drive, that'll be more quite!
britblad- up acouple threads claims he found parts for a similar engine on atlas web site in parts.


----------

